# Tau/Kroot Names Needed



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't know if I've overlooked it or if I'm getting senile, but is there a source for creating tau and/or Kroot names? I'm loathe to just go with the old "Farsight", "Shadowsun" method, but I also don't want to go the unintelligible-gibberish-that-looks-cool route either. Can someone out there set my walker on the correct path?
Thanks in advance. I'm sure someone out there'll come through!


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Hmmm, I believe the actual name system goes like this, although I am not sure;

Name of Caste. 

Rank. 

Name of Sept.

Personall Name.

That is all I can give really, not sure if that is the right order or if one or two are even in there. Hope it helps:victory:


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for the response. I already had that much from the codex. What I was looking for were the personal names. I prefer to use transliterations on my army lists, not English
translations. I was hoping someone out there had an idea of where I could find a source.
As for the Kroot, I'll probably go with an Amerind style name. They're painted up in a native American style (yes, I'm running a Tauboyz and ****** army) so it'll fit.


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

Guess I gave y'all too much credit. Then again, maybe not. Though the tourney's in the past I'll definitely check those links fot yje next time I pull out my plaid Tau (Yes, I said plaid. The whole army ,less the kroot, including a "stealth plaid" for the sniper drones and stealthsuits.)


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

I don' think the kroot are named this way


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

http://www.minivault.com/Tauglossary.htm possible what your looking for?


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

http://forums.tauonline.org/index.php?topic=44888.0 nother great resource I suppose


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Oh wow. Thanks for the links. I too have been having problems with coming up with Tau names for my Tau army fluff.


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

You know you can just edit your previous posts do you dont post back to back to back

Just a tip


----------

